# فندق أركان بكة



## salem7744 (18 يناير 2015)

عروض الافتتاح

من أضخم فنادق مكة - محبس الجن - 1800 متر عن الحرم

العرض لفترة محدودة جداً

الصور تغني عن الكلام



شاهد


















الموقع على الخريطة:
http:///maps/EKK88

للحجز والاستفسار:
0591669969
تابعونا على:

تويتر
انستقرام​


----------

